# Instant Food Safety Info...



## chef jimmyj (May 14, 2012)

While SMF has many knowledgeable people when it comes to Food Safety, you may not know you can access the USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service from your computer or smart phone at AskKaren.gov and m.AskKaren.gov. This service is available 24/7 so if you have a question regarding any food safety issue this is an additional resource...Read on for more information...JJ

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=120514


----------



## scarbelly (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## ronrude (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, that will be a great reference for the future.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 14, 2012)

Good ref. Buddy


----------



## rdknb (May 14, 2012)

I bookmarked it, Thanks


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Bookmarked. Thanks JJ.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

